# Deleted "Snow Plowing" Page From Web Site



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

One man show running @ 100% capacity. I want to stay a one man operation. Do not want the expense, overhead & headaches of employees and additional equipment.

I could be the only one that does not want to show up in a search engine. Have any of you pulled your "snow plow" page down?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You can always tell them your booked. When you do that ,they might not be able to see your other services.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Web site is still up. I just deleted that one page.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Change the number to 716 684 7165.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

But of they were looking at your webpage for plowing they might see your other services. Now you don;t show up and they don't see what else you offer, Don't be paranoid.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1924698 said:


> Change the number to 716 684 7165.


Buy into my franchise


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I leave it there all the time. I am Booked Full but --------- Like the call I just got - they are leaving for a month and need the snow cleaned off. I have 24 hour after it stops to do it. So that mean the next day or last, But I will not get any complaints from them.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I could the page back up and link to Grandview's website ... wait ... I'll ruin my reputation !!!


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

So lettuce man, I can't help but think " what if there is a bigger fish out there" is there someone willing to pay double for your service? Is that one client out there that happens to be filthy rich? If you delete it you may never know. What is the harm in creating a desire to be your client by telling callers your extra full? Create your own demand.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I would leave it up. Potential client finds your site and calls you.

PC: "I'd like to hire you to do my snow removal"

Lettuce: "I'm sorry ma'am but I'm already booked for the season. I cannot take on any more clients without risking not providing good service to everyone"

PC: "Oh, ok. Thank You" *click"

PC: (Thinking to herself while looking at your website) "He must do good work at reasonable prices. I see here he also does (X service that PC anticipates needing in the spring). I think I'll try him back then.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JimMarshall;1926996 said:


> I would leave it up. Potential client finds your site and calls you.
> 
> PC: "I'd like to hire you to do my snow removal"
> 
> ...


Ding ding ding. X2 on this one.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Im book my rate doubles 


I can always make room for yearly contracts They ask for a price on there drive and there lawn. I will take it no matter if I'm book on snow Summer time is where the money is


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Working on putting it back up now


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Page is back up. Not really the page that I want. The page designer does not work the way I want it to. Has a mind of it's own


----------

